# KYT: CockroachMan



## Sinkhead (Mar 8, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is CockroachMan!* (View blog or Wiki page - Both empty) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions



sonicslasher
xcalibur
JacobReaper
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84





Spoiler: Past sessions



Nero (March 4th to 6th - Never answered questions)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season



If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

Another timely update from Sinkhead Enterprises!


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 8, 2008)

First!:

1. Real name?
2. Age?
3. Catholic right?
4.  Where exactly in Brazil are you?
5. Have you ever been to Santa Cruz - Bolivia?
6. Would you post a picture of a pretty brazilian girl please?
7. What brought you to GBATemp?
8. Did you know that since War is MIA, you and I are the only two really active Southamericans ?
9. How do you feel about 8?
10. Favorite mod?
11. Best friend in GBATemp?
12. I visited Minas Gerais once, I stayed there for a whole month with an Uncle, do you know that city?, ti is near Sao Paulo
13. Brazil, the next Sexta campeon?, hell, you are so good you would even win the Euro cup.
14. Favorite Brazil player?
15. I think you are gunny, how do you feel about that?

=)


----------



## Westside (Mar 8, 2008)

1. How many chicks have you slept with?
2. Should I go to Brazil or do you want to come to Uzbekistan?
3. Where did you learn your English, it's really good for someone who lives in Brazil.
4. Claymore, donkeyballs, or dickpenis?
5. Rambo or Rocky?
6. Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?
7. This is not a question.


----------



## science (Mar 8, 2008)

1. Did you get Twilight Princess yet?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 8, 2008)

that's a lot of questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				VVoltz said:
			
		

> First!:
> 
> 1. Real name?
> 2. Age?
> ...


1. Actually.. still waiting..


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 8, 2008)

So, What do you think about me?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you look anything like your avatar?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 9, 2008)

neschn said:
			
		

> So, What do you think about me?
> You like metal and Beavis & Butt-Head, so I like you!
> 
> QUOTE(scubersteve @ Mar 9 2008, 12:14 AM) Do you look anything like your avatar?



It is supposed to be my caricature.. most people say that it looks a lot like me.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 9, 2008)

1) Who is your favourite Hank Chill?
2) Best website to visit during bored times?
3) My spoon is too big?
4) Your friend code tab in your sig is too slow. Fix it?


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 9, 2008)

Cockroaches? ewww ? 
what game genre you prefer? 
Phoenix wright ?
lol ?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Being a CockroachMan would you be able to survive an holocaust like a cockroach supposedly would or would you die what with being a "man" as well?
2. Have you seen my weapons Susan or Cassandra lately and are they cheating on me with VVoltz?
3. Would you like to be a guest on Tempcast, and if so what would you be able to bring with you? That's not an invitation as its not really up to me I'm just asking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Now that Lagman is AWOL who should I shower my gay affections on, VVoltz or JPH?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 9, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> 1) Who is your favourite Hank Chill?
> 2) Best website to visit during bored times?
> 3) My spoon is too big?
> 4) Your friend code tab in your sig is too slow. Fix it?
> ...



1) I would survive.. but since I'm also a man I would die of loneliness some days later.. and lack of food..
2) I've seen VVolts with an axe.. but he told me she was called Consuelo.. now that I think about it, she didn't looked very latin to me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Sure, I could bring my weird Brazilian accent and bad english! 
4) The VVolts & Hadrian Musical is doing good.. you shouldn't mix your gay affections with work.. might not end up well.. go for JPH!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> 2) Youtube.. or that other website, which I can't talk about.. because rules 1 and 2 forbid me


Are you willing to rule 45 your avatar?
Are you aware that you could have said 4chan, since rule 1&2 only apply to that specific channel?
MOAR or SAUCE?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Scissors or X-acto knife?
2. Would you rather have a screwdriver jammed in to your arm and then twisted, or would you rather do a belly flop from the top of Niagra Falls?
3. Where did mah tacos go?
4. Post a ninja picture.
5. Or if you don't.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Hi or hai?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Do u consider me TOOL?
2. Any good animes?
3. DO U EVAN WATCH ANIMES?
4. Mangina or real deal?
5. Innuendo or In your end-o


----------



## Verocity (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Why Cockroach? Why not Beetle?
2. Why is the sky blue?
3. Tomato or towmahtow?
4. Pohtaytoh or Potato?


----------



## Little (Mar 9, 2008)

1) Do you like cockroaches?
2) Are you offended that I killed loads of cockroaches because they are horrible?
3) We don't have cockroaches in England. Does that upset you?
4) Do you like ironing?
5) What is your favourite kind of cake?
6) Do you believe in clothes hangers?
7) Do you enjoy sunshine?
8) what is your favourite type of glass.


----------



## JPH (Mar 9, 2008)

*WHY SO SERIOUS?*


1. What does Namhcaorkcoc mean to you?
2. Favorite genre of music?
3. Religion?
4. Shoes you wore as a kid?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 9, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Cockroaches are cooler.. 
2) Something to do with the Sun, and gases on the atmosphere.. 
3,4) Pohtaytoh, potato, Tomato, towmahtow, Let's call the whole thing off!


----------



## Little (Mar 9, 2008)

why no answer little questions


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> 1) Do you like cockroaches?
> 2) Are you offended that I killed loads of cockroaches because they are horrible?
> 3) We don't have cockroaches in England. Does that upset you?
> 4) Do you like ironing?
> ...



1. Looks like the name of some egyptians pharaoh.. 
2. Metaaaaaaaal! \m/
3. atheist.. 
4. I liked to wear sandals when I was a kid.. didn't liked to tie my shoes..


----------



## theman69 (Mar 10, 2008)

1. do you like answering questions?
2. what other languages do you speak?
3. why are u here?
4. beep beep?
5. source or 1.6?
6. fast reply or add reply?
7. to be or not to be is from which novel by william shakespear?
8. question 8
9. do u like my avatar, what about my sig?
10. do u lurk the forums when no one is here?
11. what is the temperature outside at the afternoon?
12. how many posts will i have after this post?
13. do u realize that i am procrastinating doing a paper on computer ethics to write you these questions?
14. favorite game character?
15. favorite anime character?
16. why does anime have a red dotted line under it.. i believe its a word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17. is 17 questions enough for you to answer?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 10, 2008)

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> 1. do you like answering questions?
> 2. what other languages do you speak?
> 3. why are u here?
> 4. beep beep?
> ...



1. not that many.. >_>
2. portuguese (obviously), some spanish.. a little french and japanese.. 
3. FOR THE ROONZ! GIMME WII ROONZ! PM ME FOR BRAWL DL! KTHX! lol just kidding.. 
4. One day that coyote will get him.. one day..
5. never played source.. I think I haven't played 1.6 either.. stopped at 1.5
6. fast reply!
7. Hamlet!
8. it sure is.. 
9. Yeah, I like them, like Kirby.. and Samus.. 
10. some times.. when I'm bored.. 
11. Today? Something around 30ºC probably.. 
12. 190? 
13. Nop.. well.. don't blame me for your grades.. :x
14. Guybrush Treepwood, Mighty Pirate!
15. Hibiki Ryoga! (from Ranma 1/2)
16. ORLY? Let me see.. anime! Yep.. it appears for me too.. hmm.. adding it to the dictionary solves the problem!
17. More then enough


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> 1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?
> 
> 2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?
> 
> ...



1) SNES.. had more joyful moments with it.. 
2) Chrono Trigger
3) Megaman, he would fit perfectly there.. and with Sonic and Mario.. Brawl would be the ultimate mascot battle!
4) Cats, I don't dislike dogs, but I think cats are more interesting animals..
5) The protein base goop looks tastier.. 
6) Guybrush Treepwood! He's a frigging pirate! 
7) Does pirate count as a profession?
If not.. well.. I'm happy working with programming.. can't see myself doing anything else.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 10, 2008)

1. [url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ[/url]
2. your sig, why does it keep changing?
3. meh?

*Posts merged*

1. [url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ[/url]
2. your sig, why does it keep changing?
3. meh?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> 1. [url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5c8-OLBWAQ[/url]
> 2. your sig, why does it keep changing?
> 3. meh?



1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not interested on your weird fetishes.. 
2) I'm paying a chinese guy to change it for me every 30 seconds.. 
3) blah!


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 10, 2008)

1) Whats your favourite drink?
2) Cake or death!!??
3) Did you EVER finish cannon fodder on any format  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Whats your favourite anime ever..?
5) Playstation or xbox?
6) and finally.....What was the best thing *before* sliced bread??
7) If you dont know that one.. then tell me this. Why is it considered neccesary to nail down a coffin lid!?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> 1) Whats your favourite drink?
> 2) Cake or death!!??
> 3) Did you EVER finish cannon fodder on any format
> 
> ...



1) Cuba Libre (rum + coke)
2) Cake.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Nope.. only played the SNES one.. never finished :/
4) Cowboy Bebop
5) Playstation
6) bread.. not sliced.. with some butter.. yum yum
7) Well.. the dead person might want to get out of the coffin in the middle of the funeral, ruining all the mood.. you never know! I mean.. look what happened to Jesus!


----------



## Mars (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite pokemon?
What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Favorite pokemon?
> What would you do for a klondike bar?



Omastar!
I would pay for one.. don't know how much, never ate one, there's no such thing over here :/


----------



## Orc (Mar 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) 70s, 80s or 90s? (and why?)
2.) How would you kill a cockroach? (As creative as possible please.)
3.) You don't look anything like Jesus, but do you talk like a gentleman?
And for the record, CockroachMan in my opinion, owns.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> 1.) 70s, 80s or 90s? (and why?)
> 2.) How would you kill a cockroach? (As creative as possible please.)
> 3.) You don't look anything like Jesus, but do you talk like a gentleman?
> And for the record, CockroachMan in my opinion, owns.



1) 90s! I was born in the 80s, but most of my good childhood memories are from the 90s.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) I used to hunt for them in my kitchen with a box of matches when I was younger.. and burn them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I guess thats not creative enough.. so, I would take of its antennas and see the poor bastard run without orientation till death!
Of course, since the accident that made me become a Cockroach Man, I stopped killing them.. 
3) Actually.. my friends tell me that I look like Jesus.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take your own conclusions:




And I can be a gentleman when I want to.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 10, 2008)

No more questions please, why not post some in sonicslasher's session?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(see my sig for a link)


----------



## capnmoney (Mar 10, 2008)

1.) Have you ever blamed it on the Bossa Nova?
1.1) If so, under what circumstances?

Edit, sorry this came after


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

lol.. last one..



			
				capnmoney said:
			
		

> 1.) Have you ever blamed it on the Bossa Nova?
> 1.1) If so, under what circumstances?
> 
> Edit, sorry this came after



1.) Why would I!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bossa Nova is really not that popular here.. only more cultured people listen to it, it has a big influence in our music, but it's rare to see a new artist who plays it.. 

That's it.. thanks for the questions everyone! o/


----------

